# Post pics of your favorite Gallardo.



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Just as the topic states here's a few of one of my favorites.


----------



## TOOBA (Aug 9, 2007)

*Lp560-4*


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

TOOBA said:


>


Looks nice. :beer:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

both of those look good


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

yea they do.


----------



## juntsky (Mar 4, 2011)

my favorite


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Here's a few more.


----------



## Bmacouzet (Mar 8, 2011)

*LP560-4 Spyder*


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)




----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Nice. :beer:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll take one of each.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

VolksAddict said:


> I'll take one of each.


X2


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

hey is that your gallardo a4? do you know of any lamborghini events in pa at all? my dad and i are huge fans and he has a countach. just wondering if you knew of anything thanks


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> hey is that your gallardo a4? do you know of any lamborghini events in pa at all? my dad and i are huge fans and he has a countach. just wondering if you knew of anything thanks


The pictures I posted are from my work. The company I worked for we designed and manufactured performance products for exotics. I'm not sure off the top of my head but def. check out the events/gtg's @ lambopower.com & lamborghini-talk.com forums.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------

